# What is the most popular bike color?



## BATMAN (Aug 15, 2005)

The reason why I'm asking is if I were to sell the bike, what color would most likely sell.

If u like u can state ur second color choice since I'm allowing just one choice in the polls.


----------



## GiantNigel (Apr 15, 2005)

Yellow. No wait...BLUE! AAAaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh...!!! (Falling into the void.)

I'd say either natural titanium, natural carbon, or black. That's what I see the most of. Kinda plain, really. I prefer bright yellow, for the record.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Hands down black with weaves (even fake ones!!!).


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2005)

Natural metal, of course! So you don't have to push around the weight of the paint...

Jeff


----------



## BATMAN (Aug 15, 2005)

Sinclair said:


> Natural metal, of course! So you don't have to push around the weight of the paint...
> 
> Jeff


----------



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

*brushed titanium*



Sinclair said:


> Natural metal, of course! So you don't have to push around the weight of the paint...
> 
> Jeff


Natural metal finshish, brushed or polished.

next best: solid red

next next best: my bike's Ferrari red with black and grey weave that looks like carbon fibre


----------



## BATMAN (Aug 15, 2005)

Wow! I didn't think red would jump up so high.


----------



## Fanaticbiking (Sep 14, 2005)

I always try to get my bike blury!


----------



## Just Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

*Why not?*



BATMAN said:


> Wow! I didn't think red would jump up so high.


Everyone knows a red bike will make you 1-2 mph faster on average.


----------



## StormShadow (Feb 27, 2005)

Black and red look so good together.


----------



## Spoke Wrench (Aug 20, 2001)

In the past I've tended toward black, red and white/gray in no particular order.

If I were building myself a super bike today I think that I'd have it painted "triple champaign." It's a color that's very big right now in the hot rod world. 

Regardless of the color chosen, super careful prep work and a super smooth spray job make all the difference. Bicycles, because of the tubeing and detailed joints, aren't the easiest thing in the world to spray paint.


----------



## lou_cutlass (Feb 11, 2005)

My second choice would have to be red. I train on red for my Hoosiers, but race blue for my Falcons.


----------



## Visitor302 (Aug 6, 2005)

My BMX bike = black
the MTB = blue
the old roadie = red
my new roadie = silver and white


----------



## LSchoux (Apr 1, 2004)

Butthole Surfers said it best :

"Gotta see a doctor 'bout the words I've said.
and I gotta get a bike and I gotta paint it red." 

...and a little later ...

"THEN one day I was playin’ at the gig and in walked the monkey with a couple of funky friends
He came right over and said “this is what you’ll do, you’re gonna get a bike, you’re gonna paint it blue.”


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*For me?*

Brushed titanium times two.



BATMAN said:


> The reason why I'm asking is if I were to sell the bike, what color would most likely sell.
> 
> If u like u can state ur second color choice since I'm allowing just one choice in the polls.


----------



## BATMAN (Aug 15, 2005)

I should have put silver/grey/bare nekkid metal in the same slot........


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Brushed Ti. - TF


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

elviento said:


> Hands down black with weaves (even fake ones!!!).


Dang! I better start painting a weave pattern on my old steel Fuji. Can anyone lend me a REALLY SMALL paintbrush and some black Testors?


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Maybe need a "what color IS your bike?" poll.

Just through happenstance all three of my bikes (road, mtn and road/ss/fixie in progress) are all blue...and they are all steel too...hmmmm.


----------



## BATMAN (Aug 15, 2005)

theBreeze said:


> Maybe need a "what color IS your bike?" poll.
> 
> Just through happenstance all three of my bikes (road, mtn and road/ss/fixie in progress) are all blue...and they are all steel too...hmmmm.


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=43399


----------



## PHXC700SP (Sep 10, 2005)

Red with silver and black.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

BATMAN said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=43399


did we really _need_ both polls?


----------



## Just Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

covenant said:


> did we really _need_ both polls?


No kidding! I mean, with all these polls up here I might miss another "How fast are you riding" or another "Am I a fred" posts...


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Just Sam said:


> No kidding! I mean, with all these polls up here I might miss another "How fast are you riding" or another "Am I a fred" posts...


at least those threads have the potential to be entertaining....these color poll threads read like grocery lists.....

oh and  right back atcha


----------



## BATMAN (Aug 15, 2005)

u guys have some sorta "thing" for each other?


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

BATMAN said:


> u guys have some sorta "thing" for each other?


Why? You know something I don't?
That was the first time I've every replied to Just Sam during my entire RBR history.


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

Digging up this old thead.

I guess stealth is the new scheme all black or carbon.

See lots of black and red schemes .


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey, why no lime green? I ordered my P1 Domane all lime green - Shrek.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

plag said:


> Digging up this old thread.


Oh no, why did you have to do that?


----------



## gracemlol (Apr 14, 2021)

BATMAN said:


> Wow! I didn't think red would jump up so high.


i didn't think black would jump so high!!


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

gracemlol said:


> i didn't think black would jump so high!!


Welcome to RBR!


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Damn, is this poll still open?????


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Damn, is this poll still open?????


Well when this poll opened, George W was president, so naturally red was the favorite color. The thread became dormant until Barack became president, so blue, black, yellow, and basically anything other than red started to catch up. I expect that this trend took a dip over the last four years but is now continuing. 

But I object to the poll because naked ti is not a choice.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

plag said:


> Digging up this old thead.





Special Eyes said:


> Oh no, why did you have to do that?


Why not?


----------



## thenazz (Apr 23, 2005)

Celeste, of course.


----------

